# Online photo resize utility



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I wrote a quick online script that will resize digital photos. 
http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx

Simply select the photo from your computer to be resized, and click resize. The photo will be resized and displayed so that you may save it to your computer.

I know it could have many bells and whistles.. but right now it is plain jane.. may soup it up more later.. just thought I would share it since sometimes people can not post their photos because they are too big and sometimes learning an image manipulation tool for the first time is difficult.

As usual, it has not been tested, but should work.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2Cool............Thanks. I know that it will come in handy for alot of folks. It seems like every couple of days someday can't post pics cuz they're too big.


----------

